# A nike commercial



## ed-swckf (Oct 31, 2005)

http://www.wcarchive.com/images/movies/nike-high.htm

Any thoughts?


----------



## bcbernam777 (Oct 31, 2005)

hahahahahaha ahh haaa

I loved that high kick to the face, so much for the kicks not going above the waist, then again I guess if its for a commercial purpose we can twist the purity, I mean after all it's never been done with Wing Chun before (mcdojooooo................s)


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 31, 2005)

Haha, that pretty sweet. Its well done at least!
 Makes me want to see a mantis one!! 

7sm


----------



## arnisador (Oct 31, 2005)

I take it Christa Wagner is an actual Wing Chun instructor?


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 31, 2005)

First of all, Those are some Sexy ladies. Second, what do any of the martial arts at all have to do with Nike? Third, I don't think a Teacher-Student relationship would involve a student attacking a tacher while doing forms and then both of them laughing about it afterwards. More like, do 150 pushups. But yes, I think the commercial was well done.


----------



## Aqua4ever (Oct 31, 2005)

I liked this. It was well done. My favourite part is where you can see the "attacker" mouthing the words, "its ok" after being kicked in the face. Just added a...light-hearted touch? It's something we always do in training, just connected me with it. 
interesting
Aqua


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 1, 2005)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> hahahahahaha ahh haaa
> 
> I loved that high kick to the face, so much for the kicks not going above the waist, then again I guess if its for a commercial purpose we can twist the purity, I mean after all it's never been done with Wing Chun before (mcdojooooo................s)


 
A few teachers introduce higher kicks, most notably is leung ting but i've seen others do it.


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 1, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I take it Christa Wagner is an actual Wing Chun instructor?


 
Yeah she teaches in germany, leung ting styleeee.


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 1, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> First of all, Those are some Sexy ladies. Second, what do any of the martial arts at all have to do with Nike? Third, I don't think a Teacher-Student relationship would involve a student attacking a tacher while doing forms and then both of them laughing about it afterwards. More like, do 150 pushups. But yes, I think the commercial was well done.


 
i wear nike track bottoms sometimes when i train?  But i can't think of much more than that.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 1, 2005)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> i wear nike track bottoms sometimes when i train? But i can't think of much more than that.


 
Nike has come out with there line of Gi or Dobooks, they have to be involved in everything. That is how you know the Art has moved over for the sport. Clothing dictates your every move.
Terry


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2005)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Yeah she teaches in germany, leung ting styleeee.


 
OK, thanks!

I too had heard that a few styles of Wing Chun do use higher kicks.


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 1, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Nike has come out with there line of Gi or Dobooks, they have to be involved in everything. That is how you know the Art has moved over for the sport. Clothing dictates your every move.
> Terry


 
I don't even know what dobooks are?


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 1, 2005)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> I don't even know what dobooks are?



Haha, me either!!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2005)

Isn't dobok the Korean equivalent of gi? A TKD uniform is a dobok?


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 1, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Isn't dobok the Korean equivalent of gi? A TKD uniform is a dobok?


 
google agrees!


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 1, 2005)

For the most part, that's right


----------



## Nanalo74 (Nov 1, 2005)

I loved it! Very cool.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## brothershaw (Nov 3, 2005)

I thought the movements were stiff and too big, although it was a commercial and stuff had to be slowed down and hopefully extended on purpose. 
As a commercial it was okay, but ............I have seen better wing chun video clips on the internet.


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 21, 2006)

I just watched this video again. I enjoyed it. Its well done for the big company Nike is. Nice to see a nod coming our (CMA) way once in a while.

I thought there are a few new WC players on the site that might find it interesting as well.

7sm


----------



## CuongNhuka (Feb 23, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> I don't even know what dobooks are?


 
it's a Korean Gi.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 24, 2006)

I loved the commercial.  No need to be so technical and nit pick everything.  I am sure when she teaches she doesnt do it as she does the commercial.
We all know in forms we do things to show the movements.


Too bad there aren't hot looking instructors like her around where I live.


----------



## ed-swckf (Feb 24, 2006)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> it's a Korean Gi.


 
We covered this a while back now.  But thanks.


----------



## ed-swckf (Feb 24, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> I loved the commercial. No need to be so technical and nit pick everything. I am sure when she teaches she doesnt do it as she does the commercial.
> We all know in forms we do things to show the movements.
> 
> 
> Too bad there aren't hot looking instructors like her around where I live.


 
And where is it that you live?


----------

